# Coolant overflow tank is nasty



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I have NEVER seen an overflow tank so gritty and brown. It's totally empty, but I checked the lid on the radiator and could see fluid in there. I will be adding a 50/50 mix this week, but I'm not sure the best way to clean this tank.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You should do a cooling system flush and change out the coolant as well.


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

Yep, I’ll bet the radiator is even worse than the reservoir.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Big T is 100% spot on........Full radiator flush and new coolant........


----------

